# Recent Pine Creek Canyon Raftin Death - Anyone know Details?



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

For private or commercial question, if you'd read the article you posted then you'd have your answer.


----------



## Vasevida (May 2, 2017)

Private. Thanks for all you do Charlie. Hope all is well in Bruceton Mills, I grew up right near there.


----------



## ccwalbridge (Jun 4, 2005)

Thank you! That's very helpful. I know that area gets commercial traffic!


----------

